

OsmocomBB – Open-Source GSM Baseband - vezzy-fnord
http://bb.osmocom.org/trac/

======
spiritplumber
This would allow a truly OSS phone, with no backdoors. Neat! Where do I buy
one?

~~~
seba_dos1
Alternatively you can go the Neo900 route, where the baseband processor is in
fact a separate USB module which can be separately turned off - just placed on
the same PCB.

[http://neo900.org/](http://neo900.org/)

More about feasibility of a "OSS phone with no backdoors" \-
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahPFCFooBv0&list=PL-s0IumBit...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahPFCFooBv0&list=PL-s0IumBit8Mofxj0Fn2kH6RB9VtnKS4K)

~~~
artificent
Why do people talk about the Neo900 as though it's a real product that exists
or can be bought? Has anyone seen any evidence it's anything but vaporware?

~~~
seba_dos1
Well, I see the work being made on it by myself and already watched similar
project (GTA04) reaching its goals. Plus that's me who you can blame
personally for any delay with the Neo900 website content or newsletters... ;P
(and if you find linked talk hard to listen, you can blame me for that as well
;])

~~~
artificent
it's been well over a year since the neo900 project was announced, and I've
never seen _any_ goldelico project actually ship more than a handful of
prototypes.

I really hope the neo900 succeeds, but sending money to goldelico is generally
a bad bet.

~~~
seba_dos1
Neo900 has been announced at the moment when all interested parties agreed on
"it seems feasible, let's do it". There was no prior investment, the
development could start only _after_ raising funds. It simply takes time -
especially when organizational burden turned out to be a bit more challenging
than initially assumed.

All of Goldelico customers who paid for GTA04 already received one long time
ago. I don't count latest fundraiser for its new revision[1], since it will be
fully refunded if not enough people will preorder to actually produce a new
batch.

Also, Goldelico is "just" a contractor doing work for Neo900 UG, which is the
actual entity running the Neo900 project.

But I think we're getting a bit off-topic here. #neo900 on freenode might be a
better place for that ;)

[1]
[http://shop.goldelico.com/wiki.php?page=GTA04A5](http://shop.goldelico.com/wiki.php?page=GTA04A5)

------
bhc
Of the compatible phones, only Sony Ericsson J100a appears to support North
American GSM bands, and eBay doesn't have any of it on sale, at least not at
the moment.

